# Openmovieeditor installieren - wie?

## no_expert

Hi Leute,

ich möchte auf meinem Gentoo System Openmovieeditor installieren, das scheint ja ein ganz interessanter Filmeditor zu sein. Über das Overlay pro-audio findet man den Editor und könnte ihn auch installieren. Als Abhängigkeit dazu will er den gmerlin-avdecoder installieren, der sich im gleichen Overlay befindet. Der ist jedoch maskiert mit ~amd64, ich nutze allerdings ein x86 System.

Wie kann ich nun den Openmovieeditor mit seinen Abhängigkeiten installieren? Ich habe schon andere Overlays gesucht wo er inhalten ist, aber nichts gefunden.

----------

## Chris2000

Hi,

hast du mal die genaue Ausgabe davon?

----------

## no_expert

Hm, ich hab noch etwas probiert. Ich habe gmerlin-avdecoder mit ~amd64 in die portage.keywords geschrieben.

```
echo media-libs/gmerlin-avdecoder ~amd64 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Jetzt motzt er weil er gavl ab einer bestimmten Version haben will, die ist aber nicht mit in dem Overlay mit drin, im Paketsystem von Gentoo ist erst die Version 1.0.1 enthalten.

```
emerge -pv openmovieeditor

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=media-libs/gavl-1.1.0".

(dependency required by "media-libs/gmerlin-avdecoder-1.0.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-video/openmovieeditor-0.0.20090105-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "openmovieeditor" [argument])
```

```
eix -s gavl

[I] media-libs/gavl

     Available versions:  (~)1.0.0 (~)1.0.1 {doc}

     Installed versions:  1.0.1(02:00:29 14.01.2009)(-doc)

     Homepage:            http://gmerlin.sourceforge.net

     Description:         library for handling uncompressed audio and video data
```

----------

## Josef.95

Zu "gavl-1.1.0" schau mal hier https://bugs.gentoo.org/263292

dies hätte man aber auch nach einer sehr kurzen Suche finden können...

----------

## no_expert

Ja gut, ich habe noch nie mit selbst eingefügten ebuilds hantiert, deswegen habe ich nach sowas nicht gesucht. Wenn ich die entsprechende Datein an die entsprechende Stelle kopiere und wieder anfange openmovieeditor zu installieren kommt das hier:

```
emerge -pv openmovieeditor

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies / * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/media-libs/gavl/gavl-1.0.1.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 1271

 * Expected: 1036

 \ * Missing digest for '/usr/portage/media-libs/gavl/gavl-1.1.0.ebuild'

... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-libs/gavl-1.1.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/gavl-1.1.0 (masked by: corruption)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "media-libs/gmerlin-avdecoder-1.0.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-video/openmovieeditor-0.0.20090105-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "openmovieeditor" [argument])

```

Notfalls könnte ich das gavl auch manuell in /usr/local selbst installieren und das dem Paketsystem in package.provided mitteilen, aber es hätte ja sein können das es eine andere möglichkeit gibt. Trotztdem danke.

----------

## Max Steel

Wenn du ein Ebuuild in ein lokales Overlay kopierst musst du noch ein manuelles /usr/local/portage/eigen/<cat>/<pak>-<ver>.ebuild manifest ausführen.

Danach nimmt auch portage das Paket anstandslos an.

----------

## Josef.95

Wie du dir fix ein eigenes Overlay einrichten kannst, wurde zb hier http://gentoo-wiki.stefreak.de/de.gentoo-wiki.com/Portage_Overlay.html beschrieben.

statt wie im Wiki beschrieben  *Quote:*   

> ebuild /usr/portage/local/local-overlay/app-misc/programm/programm-3.2.4.ebuild digest
> 
> 

  machst du wie Max Steel auch schon erwähnte dann 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/local/local-overlay/app-misc/programm/programm-3.2.4.ebuild manifest
```

(dies ist der aktuelle Standard)

 So sollte es sauber hinzubekommen sein, ich selbst hab das ebuild von bugs.gentoo.org aber auch noch nicht getestet..

viel Erfolg

----------

